# Sledding with my dogs



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

They are not fast, not great pullers, but it's still something fun to do with my dogs now that they are retired from protection sport training. Not the most exciting video to watch, but thought I'd share it anyway. 

http://youtu.be/FV3RSSLQMFk


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Looks like SOOOOOOOO much fun for both you and the dogs. I'd love to do something like that with mine too.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Ha, Tried something like this but we did it all wrong. Had a friend who had leg surgery and was in a wheelchair. We came up with the bright idea of hitching one of my shorthairs to the chair to pull it. Dog started pulling hard and off he and the chair went. With my friend. The chair hit some bad bumps which made the dog stop otherwise I would have never caught up with them. Last time we tried that stunt.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Always have a brake, lol.

One of my early runs, which was just supposed to be a very short around the field confidence builder, but the dogs were running so well I headed off down the trail - except I hadn't bothered to attach the drag mat to the sled and they were feeling good and started to pick up speed... cheap thrills for me.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've always thought that would be cool to do. 

Closest I got was when my girls were growing up our GSD/Dane would pull their sled up the hill then run along side them when going down the hill. 


I did have a Norwich terrier that did weigh pull.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That looked to be so relaxing. Damn!


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

How did you teach the directional commands?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I wanna do this with my dobes


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice.
I thought about doing this it being -15 right now and nothing but the miserable white stuff everywere. Cant get up the energy to teach myself to teach the dogs how to do this and stand outside freezing my butt off doing it....lol. Curious though any good instructional pages on teaching basic directionals, line out, on by, etc?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I practice directions while leash walking. I let them walk out in front of me and just use the commands as we go. They sort of know them, along with whoa, wait and on by. 

When there is no snow, I run them with a scooter. 

Line out needs work, and my dogs have no idea how to start a race, as I discovered last year, when the Race Marshall counted down, said "go" and my dogs ended up in a big tangle. When I run them by myself, we just sort of muddle into a start. 

This is what it usually looks like. 

http://youtu.be/qfvL3O2zHYA

Getting Ronan comfortable out front took work. I trained for an AD with him and he chose to run beside me on the bike with very little training. Getting him out of heel position and ahead of me was difficult, and when he got worried, he defaulted to heel. Once he got the hang of it, though, he seemed to really enjoy it. I managed to seriously rattle his confidence and set back training by falling off the sled and having it chase him, and in the summer, getting the lines wrapped around the wheel of the scooter and crashing. He seems to be back on track this winter. My DS is pretty unflappable, but doesn't pull much, she seems to be along just for a run and to enjoy the scenery.

I've hooked up all my foster dogs - a short session with a little wagon to get used to the feel of the harness and something rattling behind them and if that goes well, I just add them to the team. 

This is from last year...

http://youtu.be/zj2t_zimvv8


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

leslie cassian said:


> This is from last year...
> 
> http://youtu.be/zj2t_zimvv8


 LOVED the happy tail on the left! this is a pathetic question, but how do you keep from sinking in? is it that the snow is packed or not very deep or do the dogs just get the hang of it...?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Do you have any links for sites that show how to get started in sledding? Are there sites that recommend equipment for beginners. stuff like that?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

can you post a picture of your summer scooter?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

When I started, I just googled and used whatever seemed sensible, plus some of my horse experience from the breaking and training course I took years ago, and then went to a few local training events. A couple of facebook groups have been helpful, too, when I had specific questions. The mushing community has been very welcoming and helpful to me, even though I have off breeds and know almost nothing. It's all a big learning curve for me, and sometimes I feel like I'm just making it up as I go. 

For harness fitting, I got custom harnesses from another poster here, Lynn Cheffins, who sized up my dogs and made them for me. She also made the drag mat brake, the lines and the bridle for my little kicksled. I wish she would chime in... she knows way more about dogs and sledding than I do. 

The trails I have used to run the dogs are packed snow. They really are pretty wimpy about pulling, so deep snow is pretty slow going and I have to help a lot. It reminds me how unfit I am.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

This is my kickbike.
I chose a scooter over a bike because I am old and do not bounce, so I figured this was easier to bail off than a bicycle if I got into trouble.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you feel you are pretty stable on the bike? Even over rough or kinda bouncy ground like you might find in a typical farm field that might have had animals on it?

Went googling for the harness shop I had bought some dog sled harness modified to fit sheep and was unhappy to learn that Rae's Harness store in Anchorage is closed. Bummer.....


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

The bike doesn't have a lot of clearance underneath, so it will go over tree roots and small obstacles, but will catch on bigger stuff. There are bigger bikes, like the Gravity, with more clearance, but they are heavier as well and probably more expensive. 

Check out the fastback harnesses. A lot of the hound/pointer people use them. 

https://store.outdoork9.com/apparel-and-gear-harnesses-fastback-dog-harness/dp/304


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

One more video. 

This is today... too much snow to get to work, so I hooked the dogs up from my backyard and ran them through the neighbourhood. 

And for rick... here's my bite trained dogs out in public, completely ignoring the people we passed. 

http://youtu.be/VFUphx0s5qo


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice video. Gosh it looks like fun. Liked the looks you got as the team goes down the sidewalk.

Someone was asking about book earlier. I don't have one that specifically tells you what to do step-by-step but these are the two I have.

Back of the Pack, an Iditarod Rookie Musher's Alaska Pilgrimage to Nome by Don Bowers. This is a nice informational book of the trials and tribulations it takes to make it to the Iditarod. The way this guy writes reminds me of the style of "A Walk in the Woods"

Dog Driver, A guide for the Serious Musher by Miki and Julie Collins. Written by two sisters who live in the Alaskan bush. Covers dog selection, gear, nutrition, housing, vet care, trail and trap line work, training, and types of racing. This is a in-depth book and not a skim read.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> One more video.
> 
> This is today... too much snow to get to work, so I hooked the dogs up from my backyard and ran them through the neighbourhood.
> 
> ...


My male might have tried to mark those people. Dominant SOB.☺


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

have to get that marking stop in there, expand that territory!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

This is a good site to check out for information and equipment.

www.sleddogcentral.com


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Working on the gee and haw while doing some OB work but have a new issue. How do you handle the competitive spirit? Both think they should be in the lead and when together their pace keeps getting faster and faster. Someone has to have their face ahead of the other. I keep getting visions of a Mr. Toad's Wild Ride occurring.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Run them separately until you are comfortable with the feel of the bike or sled. Than hook them up together and hang on. Speed is good! You might want to work on whoa or halt, too. 


Check out this guy's dogs for speed... 

http://youtu.be/t3Pf3POqY4o


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, that's about what my vision looks like. Them running for fun and me hanging on for my life. My first sar dog trailed so fast one time that the K-9 officer had me ride the hood of his car. Did another trail sitting on the front of an ATV. Some crack-wit suggested roller blades but I chickened out from that one. I'm thinking that it might be a good thing to have an emergency release to separate the towline from the apparatus. Do you think that would be a good idea?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

found another by the same guy. Gawd, this really does look fun especially when the team gets some air time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7uFAFEMXU8


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sarah Platts said:


> My first sar dog trailed so fast one time that the K-9 officer had me ride the hood of his car.


My, my Sarah. I never knew you had a wild side to you. :twisted:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> Run them separately until you are comfortable with the feel of the bike or sled. Than hook them up together and hang on. Speed is good! You might want to work on whoa or halt, too.
> 
> 
> Check out this guy's dogs for speed...
> ...


That drifting is awesome. So, what kind of a bike is that? I didn't know that you could get the in such a wide stance or in 3 wheels for that matter. The whole thing looks like a blast. The set up from the bike to a single dog appears pretty basic. What's it called?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> My, my Sarah. I never knew you had a wild side to you. :twisted:


I do alot of oddball stuff from time to time. More than half the time, its someone else's idea. It was the officer's idea to put me on the hood. Thought about it but never tried it because of the ballet that has to happen between the driver, handler and dog. Later on a search, I used that same idea to ride the ATV.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Dryland rig. For dryland racing and training when there is no snow. 

The guy in the video builds his own. http://www.traczerusa.com/carts/

But there are also these that I covet

http://www.cudosrigs.co.uk/

Canadian made

http://www.articrigs.com/

and this guy

http://www.outlawdogsleds.com/OUTLAW/Workshop/Workshop.html

who I met at my first and only dryland race. He placed first in 4 & 6 dog, so he must be doing something right.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

This is more of what I was thinking of as far as a scooter since we don't see alot of snow in my area. Something more stable to handle the twists and turns. I like the foldability of the UK version. But the canadian version would work well. Light and easy to carry. Of course, I have two broken bikes I dragged up out of the woods sitting in my backyard right now. Would need to find someone who has a welder, get some more pipe, and just cobble together something of my own. They make tricycle bikes for big people. Next time I'm by the bike store will have to see how they are put together. Slap a SMV sign on the back and take off through the neighborhood. Yee-Haaa!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sarah Platts said:


> Of course, I have two broken bikes I dragged up out of the woods sitting in my backyard right now. Would need to find someone who has a welder, get some more pipe, and just cobble together something of my own. Yee-Haaa!


Now there's an accident waiting to happen. A wobble wagon. \\/ If you do that, I want video. LOL


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> Now there's an accident waiting to happen. A wobble wagon. \\/ If you do that, I want video. LOL


Yup, I'm with Nicole on this one. We need video.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Now there's an accident waiting to happen. A wobble wagon. \\/ If you do that, I want video. LOL


Awww, you guys have sooo little faith in me. But I will definitely shoot video. If it's anything like the first ride after breaking the pony to the cart it should be fun. Just need LOTS and LOTS of room.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Sarah Platts said:


> Awww, you guys have sooo little faith in me. But I will definitely shoot video. If it's anything like the first ride after breaking the pony to the cart it should be fun. Just need LOTS and LOTS of room.


You would probably be better to start with a clear trail - fairly flat and with wide gentle curves, like the rail trail I run on. Even if they take off running full speed, it should be easy to hang on until they run out of steam. Like a galloping horse... I can ride as fast as the horse can run, it's the stops and turns that'll lose me.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

See that's what's bothering me. Starting in the woods versus open field. I once had a large pony that if you were the least inattentive and daydreaming he would run full blown into a tree. Injured the same knee several times which I'm starting to pay for in my old(er) age. As I've gotten old(er), self preservation just isn't a state of mind any more. I have this vision of the dogs taking a left turn and running pell-mell off into the woods with me ricochetting off a tree or something equally exciting. Which is why I'm leaning toward a BIG open field where the only thing I have to worry about is the fence (where I can pretty much guarantee the mutts will stop). I can understand that using a trail acts as a chute funneling them forward where an open field doesn't. Could use the country road which would give me about 2 miles before I hit a cross street. 

Heading back to the farm in a week or so. Mom says the dog harness I had made to sheep size is still around. Gonna dig it out and see if it fits good enough to take a shot at eternal glory. If not, then I will drag out the sewing machine and resize it down. I had thought of using their trailing harnesses but nixed that idea. For this I would rather some gear differences to help prevent the working at a run idea from transferring over to the trailing work were I can't run as fast as I used to.

Don't worry, I'll video anything exciting and let you snicker at my expense.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Gotta ask. Why do you have a harness for a sheep? Trying to get my mind out of the gutter, but I'm stuck with images of sheep in bondage gear.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Wellll, it all started with a trip to Alaska to visit a friend and it happened to be at the start of the Iditarod. Was watching this and said, "Oh, yeah, I got something just as good". At the time, I didn't have the dogs I have now but I did have a huge flock of sheep. Got the measurements and Rae's made them to order and mailed a couple of sets down to me. The sheep thing had several problems mostly dealing with their pigheaded mindset and I really didn't know how to teach it (all those pesky details) so it never took off. Still have the sheep but now I have dogs.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Good lord Sarah, that sounds like the twists and turns out of something direct from Hunter S. Thompson. I'm sure it's just the unique vortex here. It makes peoples "orbits" weird or something. Course you did just say that you want to weld two bikes together and leash that rig up to some dogs, so who knows. I'm thinking that unless they are identical bikes things might get a little wonky on ya. LOL.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Make sure you build a jig if your planning on welding two bikes together or you may wind up watching the rear wheel crabbing along side of you.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Good lord Sarah, that sounds like the twists and turns out of something direct from Hunter S. Thompson. I'm sure it's just the unique vortex here. It makes peoples "orbits" weird or something. Course you did just say that you want to weld two bikes together and leash that rig up to some dogs, so who knows. I'm thinking that unless they are identical bikes things might get a little wonky on ya. LOL.


I have 2 bikes. A boys BMX style and a larger girls bike. I figured to take them apart using the wheels and forks from the boys bike for the back end and using the girls larger front wheel and handle bars for the front end. Basically making a big tricycle. I would have to bend some metal and do some welding but it's a pretty straight forward, simple construction. I figured it won't be pretty but don't want to drop to much $$ into it until I can see if this can even get off the ground.

WHo is Hunter S. Thompson?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Might be easier to run one dog at a time with a sturdy mountain bike, rather than trying to build something new, though the video will probably be more interesting with the homemade trike.

Don't forget about brakes for your rig! Very important!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sarah Platts said:


> WHo is Hunter S. Thompson?












This picture might ring a bell. 

If not he's the author of "The Rum Diary" and "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas". Also popularized, if not responsible for, a writing style called Gonzo Journalism.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm kinda thinking that also (working each dog first with the bike). The hitch for me is the brakes. I don't want just the handbrake on the front wheel. I've see where the wheel locked but momentum and enertia of the rider flipped the back over the front. I would rather use a bike with a coaster brake. Gonna use one of the riding helmets and say a small prayer for the protection of fools before I start. I have enough leave on the books for a couple of months in case I break a bone or two.

I talked to the one neighbor I know that has a welder but he's only worked steel. I know aluminum need more knowledge/different technique and how to use the Argon to smooth out the welds. He's actually taking a welding class now and told me to come back and see him in a couple of months after he completes the course.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

When I rode BMX bikes, we'd to strip everything off them and then use the lightest materials possible for the essentials. Instead of using a brake, I'd put my foot on the back edge of the frame and press down on the tire to slow down or stop. I am not suggesting that you use no brakes but that could be a back up alternative for you or maybe fabricating a double caliper front and rear breaking system.

Also you mentioned having a quick release for the bike from the dogs. A few years ago I found some interesting quick release levers like I had never seen before at 907 Surplus. It looked like you could run a rope or cable through it and use it as a safety release for some purpose. They were interesting and seemed that they might be someday useful so I bought them. 

Seems to me that you could easily something like that to work like the snow machine tether that nobody ever uses, except maybe kids, on that set up if you build it. That way if you fall off it will release the bike from the dogs.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Here's a site to help get you started with a bike. Lots of good advice. 

http://www.bikejor.com/home


Yes, you need a good rear brake. I can attest that locking up the front wheel by accidently letting your line wrap around it, (3 dogs, 2 lines, 1 inattentive handler feeling great because the dogs were all pulling strong) is a painful and unpleasant part of the learning curve. Hauling your dogs up short and lying on a dirt road cursing is also not good training for the dogs.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought you two would appreciate this.... 

There I was Friday, tooling through PetSmart, pretty much minding my own business, looking to buy something that would keep Sam from nibbling on the wooden corners of the furniture. Bitter Apple seemed to have no effect so was on the hunt for something better.

Scanning the aisles, I find a product (located next to Bitter Apple) called Phooey!

Hmmmm, I wonder if this would work. Heeding the voices in my head, who say to never try anything that you don't know if it will give you the results you want - including the littlest one that kept saying "never do to the dog, that which you haven't tried yourself" (Boy, what I didn't know what I was letting myself in for).

So I sniff the stuff and don't notice a smell. Now being a cautious gal, I spray a small amount to my arm, and give it a light touch with a finger tip. I raise that digit to my mouth for a light, very slight taste.

The taste and reaction is immediate. I bend over, grabbing the rails of the shopping cart to contain myself. Almost, I disgrace myself but the thought of "Clean-up, Aisle 7" prevents this. I consider the merits of ripping the top off a can of Mighty Dog and eating it on the spot in an effort to get rid of THAT TASTE!. It was Gawdawful!. Finally, I remember the water fountain and spend several minutes trying to rinse (unsuccessfully) the taste from my mouth. 

It was the foulest, most bitter, gagging, retch-inducing agent I've ever been party to.

An hour later, its still there. It takes 2 slices of pizza and a pepsi to remove the taste. All I can think is what a thing to apply to the butts of cigerettes to stop smoking. Or any one of a thousand things to cause adversion. Image your next drunk party...... "Joe, I dare you to try a spray of this stuff on your tongue". You could call it a mouth spray.... Add it to the rims of coffee cups or the fork of someone who keeps borrowing your utensils at work. The product of a 1001 uses!

Later that day, I manage to catch the smallest voice that told me to actually TRY that barf-awful stuff and toasted his little tootsies over a slow burning Bic lighter. He promises me to never tell me to do the like again. And all the other voices took note of the lesson and have assured me that they won't either....


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

ha ha, interesting. That reminds me... I always had fun with Truth or Dare. First, because I don't see much value or purpose in lying (living honestly is probably about as raw and real as it gets) and second, I'm usually willing to try just anything at least once. So, out of sheer curiosity, I'm going to look for that stuff and try it out. I figure, if the taste lingers it won't be anything that a little gas in the mouth won't take care of. To be continued...

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sarah Platts said:


> I'm kinda thinking that also (working each dog first with the bike). The hitch for me is the brakes. I don't want just the handbrake on the front wheel. I've see where the wheel locked but momentum and enertia of the rider flipped the back over the front. I would rather use a bike with a coaster brake. Gonna use one of the riding helmets and say a small prayer for the protection of fools before I start. I have enough leave on the books for a couple of months in case I break a bone or two.
> 
> I talked to the one neighbor I know that has a welder but he's only worked steel. I know aluminum need more knowledge/different technique and how to use the Argon to smooth out the welds. He's actually taking a welding class now and told me to come back and see him in a couple of months after he completes the course.


TIG welding is the best bet for aluminum. 

My welder does arc, MIG and TIG but I have yet to do TIG because it needs 100% argon as opposed to a 75/25 mix of argon and CO2 for MIG which is what most of my welding is. 
The different gas tanks aren't real cheap + a 5 yr lease each tank. 

Also a completely different nozzle, different tank for the different gas and a flow meter for TIG.

All = more money. :-o


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

It was cheaper to do a one time rent for the Argon. That's what I did last time I needed some aluminum welding done. Had a friend who had the set up and knew how to do it. Just had to supply the rods and argon.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My problem is to many hobbies. Dogs, cars, wrought iron work, wood working and gardening.

I'm working on putting a 53 Chevy truck on a Chevy s10 chassis and all the body work would be much better with TIG. MIG is good but...

I'm replacing all four corners and the whole floor of the truck. Maybe do a top chop and extend the cab.......and I'm slow thus the lease tanks. I've been through 4-5 90 pounders of 25/75 the past couple of yrs. 

Also building wrought iron railings for my nieces Arts and Craft style house.

Built wrought iron 24" high fences for most of my flower gardens out side the back yard to keep out the ******* rabbits

Built entertainment centers for my three kids and a few others. 

Built a complete set of high and low kitchen cabinets in walnut for a lady last yr.

Just refinished two walnut tables and an antique child size table and chairs.

Try and get in a bit of work with the dogs every day. 

Yadda, yadda, yadda!

My bucket list is one of those "My eyes are bigger then my stomach" things. :lol::lol:

:-k :-k ...........Just remembered I gotta rewire and redo the plumbing in an old house one of my sisters just bought. Sister will help cause she can do most anything also. :wink:

She built her 36 Chevy sedan with a 350 motor and a Mustang II front suspension....and she's 3 yrs older then me. 

You may notice I'm rarely on here during the day.

Life is anything but dull! :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Rock and roll! I dig it.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Bob, you are building a useful legacy. Good way to spend your time helping/making or renewing all those. I'm big on gardening too, lots of fruit trees and vegetables, spring bulbs and some hardy roses. The time I spend in the garden gives back plenty in a lot of different ways.

No rabbits/critters in my garden. The dogs would kill them. 

I haven't figured out a bucket list. Maybe riding horses through the wild hills of Mongolia. I've always wanted to do that. But not in the winter.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

No rabbits inside the fence of course but in the morning or early evening there can be half a dozen or more on the front and side yards.


----------

